
Ask HN: What software is in need of a open source clean room reimplementation? - pirocks
Put humorously I&#x27;m looking for software where knowing nothing is an advantage. More seriously, does the world need an implementation of various proprietary video formats&#x2F;firmware? What about re-implementations of business software? Are there any ongoing projects that could use an extra contributor?
======
gus_massa
Which open source programs are you using and you like? Have you summited bug
reports? (An easy way to start is to send bugs reports, look how they are
fixed, and the next time try to fix it yourself.)

Proprietary video formats/firmware is a big can of worms, but if you like the
subject there is probably a lot of work to do. Try to find a project, I guess
they have a list of additional formats they want to support. I used ImageMagic
in the past, but I never send a PR, so I don't know the community. (It's weird
that most of the titles of the commits are "...".) (Also, try to star small,
you are never sure they will merge it. Ask before doing a lot of work.)

------
wicket
PowerVR SGX. It's probably the last significant video hardware left that
hasn't got any sort of open source implementation for the user space drivers.

There has been recent work done on mainline Linux to ensure the closed drivers
can be used easily.[1][2] I guess this is a step in the right direction
towards a clean room reimplementation.

[1] [https://github.com/openpvrsgx-devgroup/](https://github.com/openpvrsgx-
devgroup/)

[2] [http://lists.goldelico.com/pipermail/openpvrsgx-
devgroup/](http://lists.goldelico.com/pipermail/openpvrsgx-devgroup/)

------
zzo38computer
There are some stuff where open source reimplementations would be good to
have. The things you mention seems like good to have a open source
reimplementation of, but I do not know of the specific projects. Another thing
is game engines, such as ZZT (by Potomac Computer Systems) and Hero Mesh (by
Everett Kaser Software). I have figured out many things about their working,
but I may have missed some details. I have the wiki for making Free Hero Mesh
with some of these details that I know of, but may have missed some. But the
question is also valid of which software you are interested in, too.

